

User Onboarding – A frequently-updated compendium - getdavidhiggins
http://www.useronboard.com/

======
samuelhulick
If anyone has any questions or comments, I'm the dude behind this; fire away!

------
samuelhulick
Thanks for sharing this, getdavidhiggins!

